# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Hasan Prishtina [1873-1933]

## Veshtrusja

Amaneti i Hasan Prishtines:

_Kosova ashte gjaku i deshmorevet te kombit Shqiptar qe si shitet as i falet kujt!

Veprime e jo fjale, bashkim e jo percamje

Vllazen! Kerkojne prej nesh qe atdheun ta trajtojme si mall tregu. Jo, kurre! Si dje, sot, neser e perhere, ATDHEU ka qene dhe asht gjaja ma e shejte per ne. Te gjithe te dine se na nuk jena tue luftue kunder SHQIPNISE e shqiptareve, por per nji SHQIPNI te LIRE e te BASHKUEME. Nuk kemi dale maleve me shpetue vetem nji shtepi, katund apo fis, po te tane KOSOVEN,  e cila mbeshtjell ne gjinin e vet krejt vllaznit, qytetet e katundet tona.

IDEJA e parulla e jone ka qene dhe asht: CLIRIMI  e BASHKIMI  i tane KOSOVES me Atdheun tone te PERBASHKET, SHQIPNINE! Dhe per ta realizue kete, duhet VEPRIM e jo fjale, BASHKIM e jo percamje, TRIMNI e jo frike.

Na kurre skemi kujtue se lirine ka me na e sjelle dikush se jashtmi. Jo, njimij here: jo! Ate e kemi fitue dhe do ta fitojme me gjakun tone, sepse vetem keshtu ajo mund te jete nji LIRI  e vertete. Vetem pushka e jone e jo dikush tjeter ka detyrue e do te detyroje anmiqte te leshojne nga duert gershanet, me te cilat duen te qethin copa te tjera nga trupi i atdheut tone. E dime se anmiku asht ma i shumte ne numer, ma i armatosun me arme dhe ma i pasur me pare. Keshtu ka qene dje, keshtu asht edhe sot. Por kjo as nuk na tremb, as nuk na perkul, perkundrazi kjo kerkon qe na te jemi ma te forte. Ti peshojme mundesite tona me guzim e mendje te kthjellte. Na nuk e zvogelojme rrezikun, ne te kundert, na u themi luftetarve: rreziku asht i madh, pranaj BASHKONI radhet, tregoni VENDOSMENI e GUXIM, flakni tutje burracaket, te dorezohemi sepse gjoja do te shuhemi.

VLLAZEN! Asht e vertete se nji gabim taktik gjate luftes mund te sjelle qe kjo apo Cete te thyhet perkohesisht, por kjo ska aq randesi per FUNDIN  e LUFTES. Politika e dorezimit, e pritjes apo e kundershtimit te aksionit kurre nuk te con ne fitore. Kush ka frike, ka me vete humbjen, kush qendron i patundun,  ka me vete fitoren. LIRI PA GJAK NUK KA._

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Veshtrusja* :
_- Ju lumtë_  :buzeqeshje: 


*"Nuk mundet me me shtrue ari i tane botes e as menia e tan armiqeve.
  Ka me me shtrue vetem vdekja!"*

*Hasan Prishtina*



*
" Kanë ardhur çastet kur do të vendoset fati vdekje apo jetë Shqipërisë"
*

*Hasan Prishtina* 
Kuvendi i *Junikut* , mbajtur më 21-25 maj 1912 .


PS. Personalisht mendoj që *Hasan Prishtina* është një prej personaliteteve më të shquara 
në mbarë *Historinë Kombëtare Shqiptare* .


Sinqerisht
PrInCiPiEl

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

"Luftën dhe kundërshtimin ndaj coptimit, 
do ta ndaloj vetëm kur të çlirohet dhe të bashkohet KOMBI im" - Hasan Prishtina. 

Përgaditën: Arben LLALLA
            dhe Tahir VELIU

                                      HASAN PRISHTINA
                                           (1873 - 1933)

Hasan bej Prishtina ka qenë një nga personalitetet dhe figurat më të shquara të Lëvizjes sonë Kombëtare. Ky ideolog i shquar, dhe udhëheqës i palodhur i kryengritjes së përgjithshme për pavarësinë e tokave shqiptare, tërë pasurin e dha për çështjën kombëtare shqiptare. Lirisht mund të thuhet se veprimtaria e tij luftarake gjatë muajve maj-gusht 1912 e përgatiten ngritjen e Flamurit në Vlorë. 

Hasan Prishtina lindi në Vushtrri, por familja e tij, ishte nga treva e Drenicës, Palaci. Mbiemri i vërtet i Hasan Prishtinës ka qënë Berisha, por me largimin e gjyshit të tij Haxhi Ali Berisha nga Polaci në Vushtri, mbiemrin e ndryshoi nga Berisha në Polaci. Por mbas zgjedhjes së tij deputet në Kuvendin Popullor Turk (1908-1912), ai e ndryshoj mbiemrin përseri, por kësaj here nga Polaci në Prishtina pra, edhe u njoh si Hasan bej Prishtina. Studimet politiko-juridike i kreu në Stamboll. 

Shovinizmi i xhonturqëve kundër shqiptarëve dhe Shqipërisë, nxiti një urrejtje të deputetëve shqiptarë, antarë të Kuvendit Popullor turk, të cilët ndërrmorën një takim të fshehtë për fillimin e Kryengritjes (1909-1912) në Shqipëri. Esat Pashë Toptani morri përsipër krahinën e Shqipërisë së Mesme dhe krahinën e Mirditës, Myfti Beu, Azis Pasha dhe Syrja Beu, morrën përsipër krahinën e Toskërisë. Ismail bej Qemali u nis për në Europë, për të mbledhur të holla dhe armë për kryengritjen. Hasan bej Prishtina morri përsipër organizimin e kryengritjes në Kosovë, bashkë me Barjam Currin dhe Isa Boletinin. Kjo kryengritje do të kurorëzonte më 28 nëntor 1912 shpalljen e pavarsisë së Shqipërisë së zvogëluar. Në vitin 1913 u ngarkua me detyrën e Ministrit të Qeverisë Kombëtare të Vlorës. 

Hasan Prishtina ka qenë drejtor i së përditshmes ZUKRE (Afërdita) që ka dalë më 1911. Për arësye të gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme brenda dy vjetëve gazeta e ndërroi emrin rreth 20 herë, ku dolën 412 numra. Dhe emri i drejtorit shkruhej gabimisht si; Pessembe Mebusu Hasan (deputeti së enjtes). Në vitin 1914, kur vjen për të drejtuar Shqipërinë princ Vidi, Hasan Prishtina zgjidhet ministër i punëve botërore të qeverisë së Durrësit. Më 1918, Hasan Prishtina, Kadri Prishtina (Hoxhë Kadriu), Bajram Curri dhe shumë të tjerë formojnë Komitetin "Mbrojtja Kombëtare e Kosovës" me përfaqësuesit e tyre në Romë dhe në shtetin mëmë Shqipëri, ndërsa në dhjetor të vitit 1919 Komiteti e ngarkoi si kryetar të delegacionit të tij në Konferencën e Paqës në Paris, ku kërkoi bashkimin e Kosovës me Shqipërinë. 

Mori pjesë në përgaditjen dhe organizimin e Kongresit të Lushnjës (1920) dhe në prill 1921 u zgjodh deputet i Dibrës në parlamentin shqiptar. Ai u shqua si luftëtar për mbrojtjen e "zonës neutrale" të Junikut nga forcat serbe dhe ato zogiste, si udhëheqës i Lëvizjes Nacionalçlirimtare të Kosovës kundër sundimit serb. Hasan Prishtina më 7 dhjetor 1921 u zgjodh nga Kuvendi Popullor Shqiptar kryeministër dhe ministër i jashtëm, por më 10 dhjetor 1921 ai jep dorëheqjen mbas kundërshtimeve të disa deputetëve që i kryesonte Ahmet Zogu. Kështu, për të shmangur gjakderdhjen midis shqiptarëve, Prishtina mbetet vetëm deputet i atij Kuvendi.

Me vendosjen e marrëdhënieve midis Shqipërisë dhe Mbretërisë Serbo  Kroate - Sllovene më 1922 Qeveria e Ahmet Zogut dhe e Xhaferr Ypit u hoqi të drejtën e deputetit në Kuvendin Popullor shqiptar, Hasan Prishtinës, Bajram Currit, Hoxhë Kadriut dhe shumë udhëheqëve të tjerë nga Kosova dhe filloi ndjekja për eleminimin e tyre. Kjo ishte marrëveshja që bëri kryeministri Ahmet Zogu me ministrin e jashtëm të mbretërisë Jugosllave z.Ninçiç më 1922. Në janar të vitit 1922 qeveria e Tiranës lidhi marrëveshjen që ushtria serbe ta ndiqte Hasan Prishtinën dhe udhëheqësit e tjerë kosovarë edhe brenda territorit të shtetit shqiptar.

Në fund të muajt shkurt 1923, Hasan Prishtina dhe Barjam Curri u ngritën kundër rregjimit serb në Kosovë. Kjo kryengritje u shtyp sepse qeveria e Ahmet Zogut nuk i mbështeti. Mbas kësaj 3500 shqiptarë të Kosovës u përzunë nga trojet e tyre për në Turqi. 





TRADHËTARI HASAN PRISHTINA 


Më 26 shtator 1924 krahas Fan Nolit, Luigj Gurakuqit ishin dhe Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri, Bedri Pejani në Lidhjen e pestë të Kombeve në Gjenevë. Përfaqësuesit e Kosovës Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri dhe Bedri Pejani kundërshtuan për genocidin që ndiqte Beogradi ndaj popullit shqiptar në Kosovë. Mbas rrëzimit të qeverisë së Nolit më dhjetor 1924 dhe ardhjen e Zogut me ndihmën e serbëve Hasan Prishtina largohet përgjithmonë nga toka e mëmëdheut, për tu vrarë më 13 gusht 1933 në Selanik nga dorësi i Ahmet Zogut. 

Deri në vitin 1962 Hasan bej Prishtina ishte cilësuar tradhëtar i kombit shqiptar. Kështu mbreti Zog e vrau, atëherë qeveria e asaj kohe e Enver Hoxhës e rivrau, sepse pseudohistorianët shqiptarë shfrytëzuan deri më 1962 dokumenta jugosllave dhe ruse për të bërë historinë e Shqipërisë dhe vlerësimet e disa figurave të ndritura politike shqiptare. Shumë dekada pas vrasjes së Hasan Prishtinës, eshtrat u sollën nga Selaniku për tu rivarosur në një copë tokë në Kukës,pranë kufirit me Kosovën. 



PASURIA E HASAN PRISHTINËS NË SELANIK



Shkrimi i më poshtëm është marrë nga gazeta greke Maqedonia e Re e datës 14 gusht 1933, një ditë mbas vrasjes së Hasan Prishtinës, në Selanik, ku është shënuar se ai është pronar i ndërtesës së sotme Shkolla e të Verbërve. 

Hasan Prishtina ka qenë shumë i pasur, por pasurinë ai e shkriu për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare. Ai pat mbledhur të holla për të çuar në shkollën normale të Elbasanit djemtë shqiptarë nga Kosova. Pasuri e patundëshme që i ka ngelur ende dhe që njihet botërisht është një ndërtesë shumë e madhe që ndodhet në qendër të Selanikut, anës detit në rrugën Vasilis Ollga (dikur zonë e privilegjuar). Ndërtesa është trekatëshe dhe rrethohet prej një oborri gjigant me siperfaqe rreth 1500 m katrorë, vlera e saj në tregun e shitjeve të banesave me truall arrin në shumë miljon dollarë amerikan. Thuhet se mjaft vite më parë pronën e kërkoi e mbesa e Hasan Prishtinës, por shteti grek nuk ia dha. Sot shtëpia është pronë shtetërore dhe funksionon si shkollë dhe Instuticion bamirës për personat shurdhmemecë dhe të verbër. Kjo ndërtesë për shqiptarët ka një vlerë historike. Vendosja në murin e saj të jashtëm e një pllake memoriale është gjëja më elementare për indentitetin e ndërtesës dhe kujtimin e këtij personaliteti. Është e drejtë dhe detyrë që përfaqësuesit e Kosovës të kërkojnë që kjo pronë e njeriut që nuk e ndali luftën për bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare të njihet dhe të zotërohet. Hasan Prishtina pranoi ma mirë me vdekë nëpër malet e Kosovës, se sa kolltukun e turpit në një ministri në Stamboll. Dhe fitimi i së drejtës do të ishte një shpërblim i merituar, një peng nderimi për këtë burrë të shquar shteti.



PËRSHKRIMI I ATENTATIT NGA GAZETA GREKE MAQEDONIA E RE 



Shkrimi i më poshtëm është marrë nga gazeta greke Maqedonia e Re e datës 14 gusht 1933, një ditë mbas vrasjes së Hasan Prishtinës, në Selanik, ku është shënuar se ai është pronar i ndërtesës së sotme Shkolla e të Verbërve. Gazeta e kohës përshkruan vdekjen tragjike të atdhetarit, politikanit të madh Hasan Prishtinës. Ja dhe përshkrimi: Një tjetër vrasje që u bë në rrugën Çimisqi, tronditi Selanikun. Politikani shqiptar Hasan Prishtina u vra në qoshen Çimisqi në Vogaxhiku, përpara bakallhanes IVI. Shqiptari Ibrahim Çelo, 28 vjeçar, i papunë, qëlloi pesë herë ish-kryeministrin shqiptar Hasan bej Prishtinën. 

Vrasja u krye në orën 2 mbas dite më datë 13 gusht 1933. Në rrugën Çimisqi u pa një zotëri i moshuar, i mbajtur mirë dhe me tipare simpatike, të ecte përkrah e të fjaloste me një person të veshur mirë, i gjallë, sa e tradhëtonte dhe toni i zërit. Arritën në kryqëzimin e rrugës Çimisqi-Vogaxhiku dhe po drejtoheshin për tek bakallhane IVI dhe në largësi dy hapa nga kinkaleria e invalidit J.Janopullo. Njeriu me pamje të zymtë nxorri rrufeshëm revolverin e markes SMITH dhe shtiu kundrejt bashkëbiseduesit, i cili ishte Hasan bej Prishtina, që ra në trotuar. Kalimtarët e mbledhur nga të dy të shtënat, panë vrasësin të turret me mizori të parrëfyer mbi viktimën dhe ti zbrazë edhe tre plumba të tjerë, dy në kraharor dhe të tretën në kokë, si e shtenë vdekjeprurëse, për të qenë i sigurtë për përfundimin e aktit të vrasjes.

Fill pas krimit të tij vrasësi, që ti ikë rrezikut prej turmës së mbledhur që u vu për ta kapur, ia dha vrapit nga rruga Vogaxhiku. Nga tronditja ai ra në vitrinën e tregëtores Beharnae të cilës ia dëmtoi tendën, por rimori veten, për tu turur drejt rrugës Paleon Patron ku u rrethua nga turma, që e ndiqte me synime të errëta. Vrasësi hyri në banesën e mjekut z.Dukidhis, ku dhe ju dorëzua rojes së policisë. Por nuk mundi ti ik egërsimit të turmës. Kalimtarët që e ndoqën dhe banuesit fqinjë të çdo moshe, shtrese, pa ditur indetitetin e tij dhe as motivet e vrasjes, të indinjuar ndaj egërsisë që tregoi vrasësi ndaj viktimës, sa panë të vije skuadra e policisë, u turrën dhe ata duke thirrur: - Shqyjeni, shqyjeni, vrasësin. Ndërsa polici më kot përpiqej të shpëtonte antentatorin, turmat u turrën ndaj tij dhe nisën ta grushtojnë, duke i shkaktuar mavijosje në pjesë të ndryshme të trupit. Do ta kishin çarë përgjysëm vërtet, nëse nuk do ia mbërrinte të hynte në një tjetër shtëpi, në rrugën Paleon Patron, ku u strehua nga i zoti i shtëpisë, i cili nxitoi tu mbyllte derën e jashtme turmave të zemëruara. 

Pas pak mbërriti sekretari i policisë, nëntogeri z.Zografo, dhe vrasësin e transferuan me motoçikletë në Seksionin e tretë të policisë. Hasan Prishtina, i mposhtur nga plagët, u dërgua ndërkohë në Spitalin Popullor, ku trupit të tij iu bë autopsia.

Në orën 2.50 minuta pas dite oficeri Sotiriu nisi hetimet me përkthyes, pyeti vrasësin nëse e njeh gjuhën greke, ai u përgjigj se njeh gjuhën shqipe, frënge dhe gjuhën turke.

Vrasësi nënvizoi se akti i tij u dedikohet motiveve politike. Ndërkaq pretendoi se ish-kryeministri i atdheut të tij ishte komit dhe bashkëpunonte me komitetin bullgaromaqedonas me qëllim që të vrisnin mbretin e Shqipërisë Ahmet Zogun. Planet, thotë antetatori, mi tregoi Hasan Prishtina përpara pesëmbëdhjet ditëve, kur po vinim prej Vjene (Austri) dhe më bënte presion që të bëhesha unë kryetar i bandës komite dhe të shkoja në Tiranë ku të vrisja mbretin Ahmet Zogun.

Prishtina, vijon vrasësi, më premtoi shpërblim mujor dhe një shpërblim dhuratë mbas aktit të vrasjes, por unë i kundërshtova këto propozime të tij, sepse jam pro regjimit te mbretit Ahmet Zogu dhe nuk dëshiroja të bëhem vegël e Hasan Prishtinës, të cilin në Shqipëri e quajne tradhëtar.

Ibrahim Çelo jetonte në Nikea të Francës dhe ishte tregëtar frutash, ishte i martuar me një spanjolle, me të cilën kishte dhe fëmijë. Atje u njoh përpara disa vitesh me Hasan Prishtinën, që ish shpërngulur në Nikea për hir të shlodhjes dhe kishin lidhur marrëdhënie familjare. Gjatë njohjes midis tyre Hasan Prishtina i kish treguar për rininë, vërshtirësitë që kishte kaluar pas largimit nga Shqipëria në Turqi dhe Bullgari. Në Turqi pat gjetur miq të vjetër dhe bashkëluftëtarë kundër xhonturqve. Morri pjesë në një shoqatë të fshehtë me bashkatdhetarët e vet për çështjen shqiptare.

----------


## Mero Taze

Sipas artikullit te zotni Veliut citohen fjalet e Ibrahim Çelos  thene Policise se Selanikut.

Aty mes tjerash thuhet:

" Vrasësi nënvizoi se akti i tij u dedikohet motiveve politike. Ndërkaq pretendoi se ish-kryeministri i atdheut të tij ishte komit dhe bashkëpunonte me komitetin bullgaromaqedonas me qëllim që të vrisnin mbretin e Shqipërisë Ahmet Zogun. Planet, thotë antetatori, mi tregoi Hasan Prishtina përpara pesëmbëdhjet ditëve, kur po vinim prej Vjene (Austri) dhe më bënte presion që të bëhesha unë kryetar i bandës komite dhe të shkoja në Tiranë ku të vrisja mbretin Ahmet Zogun. Hasan Prishtina, vijon vrasësi, më premtoi shpërblim mujor dhe një shpërblim dhuratë mbas aktit të vrasjes, por unë i kundërshtova këto propozime të tij, sepse jam pro regjimit te mbretit Ahmet Zogu dhe nuk dëshiroja të bëhem vegël e Hasan Prishtinës, të cilin në Shqipëri e quajne tradhëtar."



Te vjen keq qe ndodhin  mes nesh kto ngjarje. Sipas Ibrahim Çelos  del se Hasani bashkpunonte me grupe Bullgaro Maqedone  e kish ne plan atentat ndaj Zogut.
Jemi ne 1933 dhe Zogu ne Shqiperi eshte bere Mbret me vendim te Asamblese. Vendi ecen mire. Ndertohen Rruge, Ura e institucione. Ka ne Shqiperi ne kte kohe  dhe gazeta e Revista me profile politike te ndryshme. Me njifjale ka nje fare Pluralizmi.
Po ti rikthehemi ngjarjeve shohim se Hasan Prishtina  nuk e ka per here te pare zellin per atentate. Edhe ne Vjene ai eshte organizator i Atentatit kunder Zogut kur  Zogu ishte ne vizit  miqesore ne Austri.
Me njifjale  2 here Hasani paguan e organizon vrasje te personaliteteve Shqiptare.
Atentati ne Vjene i kushtoj jeten dikujt  e kjo duhej ta kthjellonte Hasanin se Atentati nuk eshte mjet i Atdhetareve por veti e terrorizmit. Eshte makabre te cosh ne mendje ide te tilla per te vrare bashk atdhetarin.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Pa mohuar ketu kontributin  e  Zogut per formimindhe civilizinim e shtetit Shqiptar , ai e shtypi revolucionin dhe erdhi ne fuqi me ndihmen e ushtrise jugosllave dhe si shperblim i ndihmoj jugosllavet te shtypnin kryengritjen qe Buletini , Curri , Prishtina etj kishin me vite qe organizonin per clirimin e Kosoves . 
Natyrisht qe Hasan Prishtina deshte ta vriste Zogun se ne ate kohe debati politik behej vetem me arme , por Zogu ishte me dinak dhe i vrau te gjithe kundershtaret politike .

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Hasan Prishtina eshte njeri nder personalitetet me te shquara te Shqiperise se asaj kohe. Ai gjithemone eshte tradhetuar por kurr nuk ka tradhetuar. Per me shume informata shif librin e Dr. Bedri Tahirit.

Ndersa, sa i perket Ahmet Zogit, i cili u veteshpall mbret me ndihmen e "jugosllaveve", me vjen keq qe ka deshtuar plani i Hasan Prishtines per ta vrare Zogun.

Mero Taze, 
nuk e di ka ke keto informata qe Hasan Prishtinen e kane quajtur "tradhetar"?!

Vepra e Hasan Prishtines eshte frymezim per te gjithe ne, se si duhet punuar dhe vdekur per atdhe!

Sikurse, veglat e Nano's organizojn atentat kunder meje apo dikujt tjeter, a do te thote kjo qe une jam tradhetar?!

----------


## Albo

Tahir Veliu, po librin "Historia e Shqipnis" te Tajar Zavalanit, nje bashkekohes i Prishtines, e ke lexuar se cfare shkruan per Prishtinen, Bajram Currin e disa te tjere?

Nuk eshte aspak e vertete qe rregjimi i Enver Hoxhes i ka neperkembur figurat e "revolucionareve", Noli, Gurakuqi, Prishtina dhe Bajram Curri apo Avni Rustemin, perkundrazi, i ka perdorur si mjete propagandistike per te sulmuar epoken me te ndritur te historise moderne shqiptare, epoken e mbreterise ku shqiptaret u bene shtet.

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Albo,

po edhe ate e kam lexuar.

Shtet u beme me ndihmen e "jugosllaveve". Hmmm... te hjekim dore nga Kosova qe te behemi shtet?!

Shume interesant, te hjekim dore nga gjysma e territorit per pushtete!!! :konfuz:  Kjo eshte politka shtetforumuese e mbretit tuaj te dashur!

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Mos harroni se Hasan Prishtina, ishte figura me e ndritur e kombit shqiptar te asaj kohe.

TERE PASURINE E DHA PER ATDHE!

Kurse tipat sikurse Ahmet Zogu me ndjers te popullit ndertuan pallat, pra u pasuruar me ndjers te popullit.

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

"Në vend të një kolltukut me turp në Stamboll preferova kryengritjen me nder në malet e Kosovës" - H. Prishtina, Deri në vdekje, "Ora e Shqipnisë", nr. 7, Vjenë, 22.V.1928.

"Akuza, shpifje, kërcenime, rreziqe nuk më kanë frikësuar kurr deri më sot, e kundërshtarët e mij le të janë të sigurtë se nuk do të më frikësojnë as mbas sodit (...). Nderin tem si njeri e si shqiptar e çmoj, e tham me krenari, nuk e le të përlyhet me llumin e shpifjeve. Mua n'idenë t'eme patriotike nuk ka muejtë as nuk do të muej me më shtrue ari i të tanë botës, por as mënia e të tanë anmiqve. Ka me shtrue vetën vdekja" - H. Prishtina, Deri në vdekje, "Ora e Shqipnisë", nr. 7, Vjenë, 22.V.1928.

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Për të nderuar veprën e Hasan Prishtinës është hapur www.hasanprishtina.com

----------


## dodoni

Të lumtë Tahir 


Zogu ka ardhur në pushtet me ndihmën e ushtrisë jugosllave dhe premtimin se do ta shtyp lëvizjen e Kosovës e sidomos Komitetin për Mbrojtjen e Kosovës. Kjo dihet botërisht dhe kjo është çfarë ai bëri posa erdhi në pushtet. Ky ka qenë gabim shumë i madh dhe i pafalshëm i mbretit Zog pamvarësisht se ka bërë disa gjëra të mira për kombin pastaj. 

Prishtina ka shitur gjithë magazinat e tij në Shkup dhe ka siguruar armët e para të lirisë kundër turqëve. 
Prishtina ka qenë atdhetar sepse ka qenë i mençur e jo budalla sikur mbreti Zog. 
Megjithëse Leka tani është shumë i mirë dhe nuk i ngjan të atit aspak fare. 

Noli, Gurakuqi, Prishtina, Curri kanë qenë shqiptarët më të mençur të asaj kohe dhe që kanë dhënë kontributin më të madh për gjithë çfarë gëzojmë ne shqiptarët sot.

----------


## Brari

Ngo o Qosush Dodoni i Kanades..

Meso mire historine e Kombit  se do mbetesh nje lejfen qe  te shkon hup fjala.
Boll po te skjarojme ty per te vertetat por ti me genjeshtra kerkon ta mbushesh koken..

Hiqi syzet e Qoses e lexo vet historine e politiken se do e psosh si Nikoll Lesi qe lehu per ti prure hajnat e vrasesit ne pushtet e tash ankohet prej tyne.

Hasani vertet ka qen i mencur por e ka perdorur keq mencurine.
Ai e ka sabotuar Komitetin e Mbrotjes se Kosoves duke perdorur hajnin Azem Galica per interesat e tij karrieriste.

Edhe Azemi sikurse Lesi e Qosja qe i kan sherbye Nanos si kudra te ndyta jan merzit me Nanon sot  sikurse Azemi dikur  u pendue pse i ndihmoj Serbise ne luft kunder Austrise..

E po keshtu eshte kur nuk je atdhetar por kopuk i keq. 
Kur pa cyk zori vret bashk atdhetarin e pranon Pare e arm prej oficerave serbo e Francez  e lufton kunder miqve austriak  e pastaj ankohesh pse spo ta fut ne rrush Serbia..
Atdhetari bashkpunon me Shoket e nuk qet pushke te pabesa..

Hasani e Azemi kan ngaterrue ceshtjet kombetare e aspak skan ndihmue..

Hasani ngatrresa ka ba ne Kongres te Lushnjes e deri sa vdiq..

Nuk eshte historia ajo qe ka pergatit polici i Ramizit Ajet Haxhiu per  me rekrutue enveristat e Drenices neper Zvicer e Gjermani..

Edhe kti tahirit i kemi than se Idajeti asht hajn e ky nuk bindet..

Lexo kujtimet e Sejfi Vllamasit or dodon e baju  atdhetar qe me te vertetat me e ndihmue atdheun..

Me te paverteta e con sikurse e coj Jakup Krasniqi Kosoven nji her ne Stankovac e Laprak e tash na del pun me pague Kishat Serbe sa frangu pulen.. e kjo aventura e fundit e Jakupve per me i ndihmue Nanos ne kto dit te Veshtira e me qit prej burgu Veselat e Togerat e dautat e Limat po i kushton Lot e vuajtje pa fund Kosoves..

Bashkoju atyre qe duan pamvaresine e Kosoves  e jo atyre qe i ha palla vec per mjekrren e Nanos e hallateve te Klos Halita thaqave.
Boll i gat ke shkue si shtogu ne m..  por tash thirri mendjes e hiq dor prej enverizmit.. se vec varre ka hap ne Kosove modeli i tij..

----------


## dodoni

Ngo Knena ti Brarush i mecmi

E para unë nuk jam në Kanadë por në Amerikë. 

Ato që i thashë më lart unë janë fakte që njihen nga të gjithë. Zogu me ndihmën e Ushtrisë Jugosllave erdhi prej Beligradit dhe e zaptoi pushtetin prej atdhetarëve shqiptar si Noli, Gurakuqi, Prishtina, Curri etj. me premtimin bërë shkive që ti vras pastaj. E edhe i vrau gjysmën e tyre. 

Këto gjëra dihen botërisht o Brarush i mecmi. 


Mua nuk më han palla për asnjë nga politikanët që ti i përmende përveç se ribashkimit të Kosovës me Shqipërinë dhe gradualisht edhe ribashkimin e gjithë trojeve shqiptare.

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Përshendetje të gjithë forumistave,

mbasi që nuk kam marrë pjesë që disa kohë në Forumin Shqiptar, dëshiroj që ti përshendes të gjithë dashamirët.

Brarit: ta quash Azem Galicen hajn është turp, por më këtë rast ti ke treguar karakterin tënd të ulët, që shumica e forumistave tani veq e kan kuptuar.

Azem Galica, Hasani Prishtina, Bajram Curri, Luigj Gurakuqi dhe shumë e shumë atdhetar të tjerë të asaj kohe, janë figura që ne të gjithë duhet të mesojmë prej tyre.

Dodoni, me Brarin nuk mund të bisedosh, sepse fjalën "bisedë" ai nuk e kupton!

Çdo të mirë Dodoni dhe patjetër që do të bëhet SHQIPËRIA (Shqipëria Etnike)!

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

E vetmja ideologji e imja është nacionalizimi i pastër shqiptar; çlirimi dhe bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare.

Lavdi veprës së Hasan Prishtinës!

----------


## AuGuSt_

Hasan bej Prishtina ka qenë një nga personalitetet dhe figurat më të shquara të Lëvizjes sonë Kombëtare. Ky ideolog i shquar, dhe udhëheqës i palodhur i kryengritjes së përgjithshme për pavarësinë e tokave shqiptare, tërë pasurin e dha për çështjën kombëtare shqiptare. Lirisht mund të thuhet se veprimtaria e tij luftarake gjatë muajve maj-gusht 1912 e përgatiten ngritjen e Flamurit në Vlorë.

HASAN PRISHTINA
(1873 - 1933)


Hasan bej Prishtina ka qenë një nga personalitetet dhe figurat më të shquara të Lëvizjes sonë Kombëtare. Ky ideolog i shquar, dhe udhëheqës i palodhur i kryengritjes së përgjithshme për pavarësinë e tokave shqiptare, tërë pasurin e dha për çështjën kombëtare shqiptare. Lirisht mund të thuhet se veprimtaria e tij luftarake gjatë muajve maj-gusht 1912 e përgatiten ngritjen e Flamurit në Vlorë.

Hasan Prishtina lindi në Vushtrri, por familja e tij, ishte nga treva e Drenicës, Palaci. Mbiemri i vërtet i Hasan Prishtinës ka qënë Berisha, por me largimin e gjyshit të tij Haxhi Ali Berisha nga Polaci në Vushtri, mbiemrin e ndryshoi nga Berisha në Polaci. Por mbas zgjedhjes së tij deputet në Kuvendin Popullor Turk (1908-1912), ai e ndryshoj mbiemrin përseri, por kësaj here nga Polaci në Prishtina pra, edhe u njoh si Hasan bej Prishtina. Studimet politiko-juridike i kreu në Stamboll.

Shovinizmi i xhonturqëve kundër shqiptarëve dhe Shqipërisë, nxiti një urrejtje të deputetëve shqiptarë, antarë të Kuvendit Popullor turk, të cilët ndërrmorën një takim të fshehtë për fillimin e Kryengritjes (1909-1912) në Shqipëri. Esat Pashë Toptani morri përsipër krahinën e Shqipërisë së Mesme dhe krahinën e Mirditës, Myfti Beu, Azis Pasha dhe Syrja Beu, morrën përsipër krahinën e Toskërisë. Ismail bej Qemali u nis për në Europë, për të mbledhur të holla dhe armë për kryengritjen. Hasan bej Prishtina morri përsipër organizimin e kryengritjes në Kosovë, bashkë me Barjam Currin dhe Isa Boletinin. Kjo kryengritje do të kurorëzonte më 28 nëntor 1912 shpalljen e pavarsisë së Shqipërisë së zvogëluar. Në vitin 1913 u ngarkua me detyrën e Ministrit të Qeverisë Kombëtare të Vlorës.

Hasan Prishtina ka qenë drejtor i së përditshmes ’’ZUKRE’’ (Afërdita) që ka dalë më 1911. Për arësye të gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme brenda dy vjetëve gazeta e ndërroi emrin rreth 20 herë, ku dolën 412 numra. Dhe emri i drejtorit shkruhej gabimisht si; ’’Pessembe Mebusu Hasan’’ (deputeti së enjtes). Në vitin 1914, kur vjen për të drejtuar Shqipërinë princ Vidi, Hasan Prishtina zgjidhet ministër i punëve botërore të qeverisë së Durrësit. Më 1918, Hasan Prishtina, Kadri Prishtina (Hoxhë Kadriu), Bajram Curri dhe shumë të tjerë formojnë Komitetin "Mbrojtja Kombëtare e Kosovës" me përfaqësuesit e tyre në Romë dhe në shtetin mëmë Shqipëri, ndërsa në dhjetor të vitit 1919 Komiteti e ngarkoi si kryetar të delegacionit të tij në Konferencën e Paqës në Paris, ku kërkoi bashkimin e Kosovës me Shqipërinë.

Mori pjesë në përgaditjen dhe organizimin e Kongresit të Lushnjës (1920) dhe në prill 1921 u zgjodh deputet i Dibrës në parlamentin shqiptar. Ai u shqua si luftëtar për mbrojtjen e "zonës neutrale" të Junikut nga forcat serbe dhe ato zogiste, si udhëheqës i Lëvizjes Nacionalçlirimtare të Kosovës kundër sundimit serb. Hasan Prishtina më 7 dhjetor 1921 u zgjodh nga Kuvendi Popullor Shqiptar kryeministër dhe ministër i jashtëm, por më 10 dhjetor 1921 ai jep dorëheqjen mbas kundërshtimeve të disa deputetëve që i kryesonte Ahmet Zogu. Kështu, për të shmangur gjakderdhjen midis shqiptarëve, Prishtina mbetet vetëm deputet i atij Kuvendi.

Me vendosjen e marrëdhënieve midis Shqipërisë dhe Mbretërisë Serbo – Kroate - Sllovene më 1922 Qeveria e Ahmet Zogut dhe e Xhaferr Ypit u hoqi të drejtën e deputetit në Kuvendin Popullor shqiptar, Hasan Prishtinës, Bajram Currit, Hoxhë Kadriut dhe shumë udhëheqëve të tjerë nga Kosova dhe filloi ndjekja për eleminimin e tyre. Kjo ishte marrëveshja që bëri kryeministri Ahmet Zogu me ministrin e jashtëm të mbretërisë Jugosllave z.Ninçiç më 1922. Në janar të vitit 1922 qeveria e Tiranës lidhi marrëveshjen që ushtria serbe ta ndiqte Hasan Prishtinën dhe udhëheqësit e tjerë kosovarë edhe brenda territorit të shtetit shqiptar.

Në fund të muajt shkurt 1923, Hasan Prishtina dhe Barjam Curri u ngritën kundër rregjimit serb në Kosovë. Kjo kryengritje u shtyp sepse qeveria e Ahmet Zogut nuk i mbështeti. Mbas kësaj 3500 shqiptarë të Kosovës u përzunë nga trojet e tyre për në Turqi.





“TRADHËTARI” HASAN PRISHTINA


Më 26 shtator 1924 krahas Fan Nolit, Luigj Gurakuqit ishin dhe Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri, Bedri Pejani në Lidhjen e pestë të Kombeve në Gjenevë. Përfaqësuesit e Kosovës Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri dhe Bedri Pejani kundërshtuan për genocidin që ndiqte Beogradi ndaj popullit shqiptar në Kosovë. Mbas rrëzimit të qeverisë së Nolit më dhjetor 1924 dhe ardhjen e Zogut me ndihmën e serbëve Hasan Prishtina largohet përgjithmonë nga toka e mëmëdheut, për t’u vrarë më 13 gusht 1933 në Selanik nga dorësi i Ahmet Zogut.

Deri në vitin 1962 Hasan bej Prishtina ishte cilësuar tradhëtar i kombit shqiptar. Kështu mbreti Zog e vrau, atëherë qeveria e asaj kohe e Enver Hoxhës e rivrau, sepse pseudohistorianët shqiptarë shfrytëzuan deri më 1962 dokumenta jugosllave dhe ruse për të bërë historinë e Shqipërisë dhe vlerësimet e disa figurave të ndritura politike shqiptare. Shumë dekada pas vrasjes së Hasan Prishtinës, eshtrat u sollën nga Selaniku për t’u rivarosur në një copë tokë në Kukës,pranë kufirit me Kosovën.



PASURIA E HASAN PRISHTINËS NË SELANIK



Shkrimi i më poshtëm është marrë nga gazeta greke “Maqedonia e Re’’ e datës 14 gusht 1933, një ditë mbas vrasjes së Hasan Prishtinës, në Selanik, ku është shënuar se ai është pronar i ndërtesës së sotme “Shkolla e të Verbërve’’.

Hasan Prishtina ka qenë shumë i pasur, por pasurinë ai e shkriu për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare. Ai pat mbledhur të holla për të çuar në shkollën normale të Elbasanit’ djemtë shqiptarë nga Kosova. Pasuri e patundëshme që i ka ngelur ende dhe që njihet botërisht është një ndërtesë shumë e madhe që ndodhet në qendër të Selanikut, anës detit në rrugën Vasilis Ollga (dikur zonë e privilegjuar). Ndërtesa është trekatëshe dhe rrethohet prej një oborri gjigant me siperfaqe rreth 1500 m katrorë, vlera e saj në tregun e shitjeve të banesave me truall arrin në shumë miljon dollarë amerikan. Thuhet se mjaft vite më parë pronën e kërkoi e mbesa e Hasan Prishtinës, por shteti grek nuk ia dha. Sot shtëpia është pronë shtetërore dhe funksionon si shkollë dhe Instuticion bamirës për personat shurdhmemecë dhe të verbër. Kjo ndërtesë për shqiptarët ka një vlerë historike. Vendosja në murin e saj të jashtëm e një pllake memoriale është gjëja më elementare për indentitetin e ndërtesës dhe kujtimin e këtij personaliteti. Është e drejtë dhe detyrë që përfaqësuesit e Kosovës të kërkojnë që kjo pronë e njeriut që nuk e ndali luftën për bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare të njihet dhe të zotërohet. Hasan Prishtina pranoi ma mirë me vdekë nëpër malet e Kosovës, se sa kolltukun e turpit në një ministri në Stamboll. Dhe fitimi i së drejtës do të ishte një shpërblim i merituar, një peng nderimi për këtë burrë të shquar shteti.



PËRSHKRIMI I ATENTATIT NGA GAZETA GREKE “MAQEDONIA E RE”



Shkrimi i më poshtëm është marrë nga gazeta greke “Maqedonia e Re’’ e datës 14 gusht 1933, një ditë mbas vrasjes së Hasan Prishtinës, në Selanik, ku është shënuar se ai është pronar i ndërtesës së sotme “Shkolla e të Verbërve’’. Gazeta e kohës përshkruan vdekjen tragjike të atdhetarit, politikanit të madh Hasan Prishtinës. Ja dhe përshkrimi: “Një tjetër vrasje që u bë në rrugën Çimisqi, tronditi Selanikun. Politikani shqiptar Hasan Prishtina u vra në qoshen Çimisqi në Vogaxhiku, përpara bakallhanes ’’IVI’’. Shqiptari Ibrahim Çelo, 28 vjeçar, i papunë, qëlloi pesë herë ish-kryeministrin shqiptar Hasan bej Prishtinën.

Vrasja u krye në orën 2 mbas dite më datë 13 gusht 1933. Në rrugën Çimisqi u pa një zotëri i moshuar, i mbajtur mirë dhe me tipare simpatike, të ecte përkrah e të fjaloste me një person të veshur mirë, i gjallë, sa e tradhëtonte dhe toni i zërit. Arritën në kryqëzimin e rrugës Çimisqi-Vogaxhiku dhe po drejtoheshin për tek bakallhane ’’IVI’’ dhe në largësi dy hapa nga kinkaleria e invalidit J.Janopullo. Njeriu me pamje të zymtë nxorri rrufeshëm revolverin e markes ’’SMITH’’ dhe shtiu kundrejt bashkëbiseduesit, i cili ishte Hasan bej Prishtina, që ra në trotuar. Kalimtarët e mbledhur nga të dy të shtënat, panë vrasësin të turret me mizori të parrëfyer mbi viktimën dhe t’i zbrazë edhe tre plumba të tjerë, dy në kraharor dhe të tretën në kokë, si e shtenë vdekjeprurëse, për të qenë i sigurtë për përfundimin e aktit të vrasjes.

Fill pas krimit të tij vrasësi, që ti ikë rrezikut prej turmës së mbledhur që u vu për ta kapur, ia dha vrapit nga rruga Vogaxhiku. Nga tronditja ai ra në vitrinën e tregëtores ’’Beharnae’’ të cilës ia dëmtoi tendën, por rimori veten, për t’u turur drejt rrugës ’’Paleon Patron’’ ku u rrethua nga turma, që e ndiqte me synime të errëta. Vrasësi hyri në banesën e mjekut z.Dukidhis, ku dhe ju dorëzua rojes së policisë. Por nuk mundi t’i ik egërsimit të turmës. Kalimtarët që e ndoqën dhe banuesit fqinjë të çdo moshe, shtrese, pa ditur indetitetin e tij dhe as motivet e vrasjes, të indinjuar ndaj egërsisë që tregoi vrasësi ndaj viktimës, sa panë të vije skuadra e policisë, u turrën dhe ata duke thirrur: - Shqyjeni, shqyjeni, vrasësin. Ndërsa polici më kot përpiqej të shpëtonte antentatorin, turmat u turrën ndaj tij dhe nisën ta grushtojnë, duke i shkaktuar mavijosje në pjesë të ndryshme të trupit. Do ta kishin çarë përgjysëm vërtet, nëse nuk do ia mbërrinte të hynte në një tjetër shtëpi, në rrugën ’’Paleon Patron’’, ku u strehua nga i zoti i shtëpisë, i cili nxitoi tu mbyllte derën e jashtme turmave të zemëruara.

Pas pak mbërriti sekretari i policisë, nëntogeri z.Zografo, dhe vrasësin e transferuan me motoçikletë në Seksionin e tretë të policisë. Hasan Prishtina, i mposhtur nga plagët, u dërgua ndërkohë në Spitalin Popullor, ku trupit të tij iu bë autopsia.

Në orën 2.50 minuta pas dite oficeri Sotiriu nisi hetimet me përkthyes, pyeti vrasësin nëse e njeh gjuhën greke, ai u përgjigj se njeh gjuhën shqipe, frënge dhe gjuhën turke.

Vrasësi nënvizoi se akti i tij u dedikohet motiveve politike. Ndërkaq pretendoi se ish-kryeministri i atdheut të tij ishte komit dhe bashkëpunonte me komitetin bullgaromaqedonas me qëllim që të vrisnin mbretin e Shqipërisë Ahmet Zogun. Planet, thotë antetatori, m’i tregoi Hasan Prishtina përpara pesëmbëdhjet ditëve, kur po vinim prej Vjene (Austri) dhe më bënte presion që të bëhesha unë kryetar i bandës komite dhe të shkoja në Tiranë ku të vrisja mbretin Ahmet Zogun.

Prishtina, vijon vrasësi, më premtoi shpërblim mujor dhe një shpërblim dhuratë mbas aktit të vrasjes, por unë i kundërshtova këto propozime të tij, sepse jam pro regjimit te mbretit Ahmet Zogu dhe nuk dëshiroja të bëhem vegël e Hasan Prishtinës, të cilin në Shqipëri e quajne tradhëtar.

Ibrahim Çelo jetonte në Nikea të Francës dhe ishte tregëtar frutash, ishte i martuar me një spanjolle, me të cilën kishte dhe fëmijë. Atje u njoh përpara disa vitesh me Hasan Prishtinën, që ish shpërngulur në Nikea për hir të shlodhjes dhe kishin lidhur marrëdhënie familjare. Gjatë njohjes midis tyre Hasan Prishtina i kish treguar për rininë, vërshtirësitë që kishte kaluar pas largimit nga Shqipëria në Turqi dhe Bullgari. Në Turqi pat gjetur miq të vjetër dhe bashkëluftëtarë kundër xhonturqve. Morri pjesë në një shoqatë të fshehtë me bashkatdhetarët e vet për çështjen shqiptare”.

----------


## RTP

*Kryengritja shqiptare e vitit 1915*

Shpalime historike

Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA

“Na luftojmë e ndoshta nuk e gëzojmë (lirinë) , por ata që vinë mbas nesh, kanë me i gjet shejet tona”. Hasan Prishtina

1

Ndonëse Shqipëria në periudhën 7 mars 1914 - 3 shtator 1914 administrohej nga princi gjerman Vilhelm Vid, gjatë kësaj kohe Kosova dhe viset tjera etnike shqiptare, që me vendim të Konferencës së Londrës, u lanë nën pushtimin serb, përjetonin çastet më të vështira në historinë e vet. Asokohe udhëheqësit kosovarë:Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curri, Isa Boletini dhe qindra refugjatë tjerë nga Kosova, që ishin larguar pas kryengritjes së tetorit 1913, ndodheshin të strehuar në Durrës dhe në Shkodër. Princi V. Vid dhe qeveria e tij, meqë nuk arritën të krijonin një stabilitet të qëndrueshëm politik. . . brenda kufijëve të Shqipërisë londineze, atëherë kishte pak shpresa se do të bëheshin hapa konkret nga ai, për çlirimin e Kosovës dhe të viseve tjera shqiptare, ashtu siç kishin menduar disa krerë kosovarë, në fillim të ardhjes së Vidit në Shqipëri. Kështu që me kohë u shtrua si detyrë imperative e vet shqiptarëve që të përgaditen për një kryengritje çlirimtare, kundër pushtuesve serb. Dhe këtë barrë të rëndë do ta marrë përsipër atdhetari Hasan Prishtina. 

2

Në gjysmën e dytë të vitit 1914, Hasan Prishtina pasi ka braktisur postin e ministrit (të postë-telegrafëve) që mbante në qeverinë e Durrësit, kaloi në Shqipëri të Veriut me qëllim të organizimit të një kryengritjeje antiserbe. Ishte koha kur Serbia qe zënë në luftë me Austro-Hungarinë, për shkak të vrasjes së princit Franc Ferdinand (më 28. VI. 1914) në Sarajevë dhe këto rrethana Hasan Prishtina i konsideroi si të favorshme për përgaditjen e një kryengritjeje për çlirimin e trojeve të pushtuara shqiptare. Më 6 gusht 1914 konsulli austriak Karl, nga Durrësi njoftonte Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme në Vjenë “mbi fillimin e aksioneve kundër pushtuesve serb”nga Hasan Prishtina, Selim Batusha, Bajram Daklani, Qazim Begolli e Halim Deralla (djali i Mehmet Derallës-Sh. B) , të cilët kishin me vete”lëndë plasëse dhe municion për mauzerët”.1 Dy ditë më vonë (8 gusht) z. Karl përsëri njoftonte Vjenën për një protestë të konsullit Serb Gavrilloviq, drejtuar qeveris shqiptare (të Durrësit) për fillimin e përgaditjeve të shqiptarëve kundër serbëve, të udhëhequr nga Hasan Prishtina. Se kjo çështje në aspektin diplomatik, ishte bërë tepër shqetësuese për Serbinë, kuptohet edhe nga një njoftim i Ministrisë së Jashtme të Serbisë dërguar legatës mbretërore serbe në Romë, më 12 gusht 1914. Aty vihet në dukje veprimtaria e Hasan Prishtinës, Bajram Currit, Isa Boletinit etj, kundër politikës shoviniste serbe”. 1/1Këto konfirmohen edhe nga shtypi i kohës. 

3

Po cili ishte itinerari i Hasan Prishtinës, pas largimit të tij nga Durrësi?!
Sipas kujtimeve të I. Strazimirit, nga mbarimi i korrikut të vitit 1914, Hasan Prishtina me nja 150 dibranë e luftëtarë tjerë nga Kosova, ishte nisur nga Durrësi dhe fillimisht ndalon në Peshkopi. Këtu ai tubon parinë e Dibrës dhe në bisedë me ta, thekson se Austro-Hungaria ka sjellë në Shëngjin armë e municion, dhe kërkon që të përgaditet një kryengritje kundër pushtusve serb. Kjo kryengritje-sipas Hasan Prishtinës-duhej bërë sa më parë dhe pa ndihmën e një shteti të huaj.

* Në tubimin me dibranët Hasan Prishtina kërkoi të miratohej edhe kjo deklaratë:*

a. T´i kërkohej Serbisë lirimi i tokave shqiptare, sepse nuk janë të saj dhe ajo nuk ka të drejtë dhe as është e aftë t´i qeverisë;

b. Në rast se Serbia nuk pranon t´i lirojë me hir, ndaj saj do të përdorim forcën. . .

c. Prej Dibrës Hasan Prishtina me bashkëluftëtarët e tij, kalon në krahinën e Lumës. Ato ditë para se të arrinte Hasan Prishtina në Lumë, krerët e kësaj krahine në një kuvend të mbajtur në Bicaj, kishin vendosur (lidhur besën) që të mos përzihen (të mbeten asnjënës) në zhvillimet politike dhe ushtarake të kohës. Në marrjen e këtij vendimi kishin ndikuar edhe ngjarjet dramatike të tetorit-nëntorit 1913, kur 27 fshatra të Lumës qenë djegur e shkrumuar, ndërsa u vranë e u masakruan edhe qindra lumjanë nga ushtria barbare serbe. Përkundër këtij vendimi ai gjeti përkrahjen te një pjesë e krerëve lumjanë si te Hoxhë Mehmeti, Qazim Lika, Sali Spahija, Sulë Elezi, Xhafer Bislimi, Xhafer Shema, Laçët e Bardhocit. . . , por edhe te vet nënprefekti i Lumës me seli në Bicaj-Sadik Gostivari. Në fshatrat e Lumës ndodheshin edhe dhjetra atdhetarë që kishin ikur nga Kosova dhe pritnin momentin për t´u kthyer atje. Gjatë kësaj kohe Hasan Prishtina qe strehuar në shumë familje atdhetare të Lumës si:në Kolesjan, në Kukës, në Shtiqën, në Bicaj, në Gjinaj, në Kalimash, në Surroj, në Bardhoc, në Has etj. 3Ai pati lëvizur edhe në Has e në Malzi për t´i bashkuar malësorët e kësaj zone në luftë kundër pushtuesve serb. Një gjë të tillë do ta bënte edhe Bajram Curri në Malësi të Gjakovës. Lëvizje kryengritëse ka pasur edhe në krahinën e Dibrës, por jo në përmasa të mëdha. 

Në shkurt 1915 me nismën e Hasan Prishtinës (i ndihmuar edhe nga krerët lumjanë dhe nënprefekti Sadik Gostivari) në Lumë u organizuan dy kuvende në:Bicaj e në Kullë të Lumës. 

Në Kuvendin e parë që u mbajt në xhaminë e Halil Agës, në Bicaj morën pjesë shumë krerë lumjanë dhe krerë tjerë nga viset e Kosovës , të strehuar në Shqipëri, si:Hasan beg Gizolli, sheh Hasani i sektit rrufai (Prizren) , Ajet e Selim Dervina, Mehmet Konjuhi (Llap) , Keri i Sadik Bardhit, Sadik Gostivari, Mehmet Delia, Isuf Mehaniqi, Rexhep Delia i Pozheranit etj3/1. Nga krerët e lumës qenë Sulë Elezi dhe i nipi Xhaferi, Isuf Dina (Bicaj) , Mustafë Zyberi (Surroj) , Hoxhë Mehmeti e Xhafer Shema (Shtiqën) etj, por nuk erdhën aty Islam Spahija, Cen Daci e ndonjë tjetër, sepse i qëndruan besnik besës së lidhur (në mbledhjen e Dheut) për të mos u përfshirë në zhvillimet politike të kohës. Në kuvend u bisedua për përgaditjet që duhet bërë për të sulmuar forcat serbe në kufi e për të çliruar më pas Prizrenin e vendet tjera nën pushtim. 

d. Pas këtij kuvendi, H. Prishtina për të hulumtuar situatën politike dhe ushtarake në Prizren e rrethinë, atje i dërgoi tre lumjanë:Xhafer Shemën (Shtiqën) , Sinan Hysenin (Shahe) dhe Rasim Istrefin (Ramhas) *të cilët gjatë tërë kohës propaganduan kundër regjimit pushtues serb si dhe regrutuan njerëz në shërbim të çështjes kombëtare. Në Prizren dhe në fshatrat përreth u shpërndanë trakte e thirrje për kryengritje, ndërsa për të penguar agjenturat serbe u shtua vigjilenca në krahinën e Lumës e të Hasit. 5

4 

Pasi u bënë përgaditjet e duhura dhe u sigurua një forcë goditëse prej më shumë se 300 vetësh (disa burime flasin për 600 vetë) në kuvendin e dytë të mbajtur në Kullë Lumë, u përgadit plani për të sulmuar fillimisht Garnizonin serb të dislokuar në fshatin Zhur. 

5

Kryengritësit shqiptarë të prirë nga Hasan Prishtina dhe krerët tjerë: Hasan beg Gizolli, Ajet e Selim Dervina, Mehmet Konjuhi, Keri i Sadik Bardhit, Mehmet Delia, Isuf Mehaniqi, Sulë Elezi, Xhafer Bislim Elezi, Mustafë Zyberi, Isuf Dina, Cen Seda, Januz Kurti, Xhafer Shema etj, nga Kullë Luma u përqëndruan në fshatrat Bardhocë e Morinë dhe pastaj në orët e hershme të mëngjesit të datës 13 shkurt 1915, nëpër bjeshkët e këtij fshati, vazhduan rrugën për në Zhur. Meqë luftëtarët i kishin zënë të gjitha shtigjet dhe rugët që të shpienin në drejtim të grykës së Zhurit, fillimisht grupi i drejtuar nga Hasan Prishtina i këputën telat (lidhjet) telegrafike e telefonike në malet e Koretnikut. 

6

Gjatë kësaj kohe në krahun e djathtë të shpatit të malit Koretnik do të arrijnë edhe malësorët nga fshatrat:Zapod, Belja, Lojme, Nimc të udhëhequr nga Rasim Selmani, për të mbështetur sulmet që do të kryhen kundër përqëndrimit të forcave kufitare serbe. 

7

Kryengritësit shqiptar në agun e mëngjesit, të ndihmuar nga mulla Nasuf Hoxha i Zhurit, u futën në fshat dhe pasi e rrethuan garnizonin serb, luftëtarët u vendosën nëpër llogore-istikame që i kishin hapur vet forcat serbe. Shenja e fillimit të sulmit qe shpërthimi i një bombe nga luftëtari Xhemë Voka prej Shtiqënit. . Komanda serbe e alarmuar nga shpërthimi dha alarmin për të dalur në pozicione, mirëpo forcat shqiptare sulmuan furishëm repartet serbe. Luftimet qenë të përgjakshme dhe pati përleshje trup më trup
Me kryengritësit, u bashkuan edhe shumë burra të Zhurit, Dobrushtit, Shkozës e Vërmicës, të cilët me pushkë e sopata, kosa e thika sulmuan ushtarët serb. Kushtrimin për t´ju bashkuar radhëve të Hasan Prishtinës e dha atdhetari zhurjan Asllan Rexhë Ademaj i cili në ato çaste bëri thirrje:”Bini burra, bini trima, ja sot ja kurrë, ka ardhur koha me e largue shkaun nga vatani!”

8

Në këtë betejë që zgjati disa orë rresht u vranë rreth 100 ushtarë serb, (përfshirë këtu edhe disa oficerë) dhe repartet e armikut u shpartalluan plotësisht. 

9

Kryengritësit shqiptar pasi morën nën kontroll Qafën e Zhurit marshuan në drejtim të Prizrenit. Ndonëse krismat e bombave dhe të pushkëve kishin alarmuar edhe komandën qëndrore serbe në Prizren, ajo në drejtim të Zhurit kishte nisur disa reparte ushtarake. Ndërkohë që forcat kryengritëse shqiptare kishin arritur tek Ura e Vlashnjës (në jug të Prizrenit) ata do të përballen me repartet serbe. Kryengritësit shqiptarë duke u përqëndruar në zonën-Bregu i Drinit-Vlashnje-Poslisht-Billushë, zhvilluan një përleshje të përgjakshme me repartet serbe, të cilat me këtë rastë përdorën edhe artilerinë e rëndë. Në këto përleshje nga predhat e topit u vranë:Nebi Latifi e Brahim Jashari nga Brruti dhe dy burra trima nga fshati Kabash i Prizrenit. Pas një qëndrese heroike, forcat shqiptare (në munges të municionit) dhe të ndodhur përballë një armiku shumfishë më të madh në numër e të armatosur me topa e mitralozë, u detyruan të tërhiqen në drejtim të Zhurit, për të kaluar pastaj nëpër malet e Koretnikut dhe të Gjalicës në thellësi të krahinës së Lumës. Hasan Prishtina pas largimit nga zona e luftimeve, duke e përjetuar rëndë këtë disfatë do të deklaronte:”Na luftojmë e ndoshta gja nuk gëzojmë (lirinë) , por ata që vinë mbas nesh kanë me i gjetë shejet tona. . . ”

10

Hasan Prishtina me disa luftëtarë nga fshati Dobrusht kalon Drinin e Bardhë dhe del në Has, prej nga pas disa ditësh do të shkoj në Shkodër. 

*Për Betejën e Zhurit janë thurur edhe këngë popullore, ja disa vargje:*

“. . . N´Kull´të Lumës jan´bashkue, /diqin gjem jan´besatue. /Sul´Elezi foli´i fjalë:“Kush asht burr´e kush asht gjalë, /shpejt kufinin m´e kalue, /mar-e Zhurin m´e rrethue, /Hasan Prishtinën m´e ndihmue”. . . /Hasan Prishtina kobec* ish kanë, /Po m´i prin´mirë kta lumjanë, /Mar´ llagamet i ka rrethue, /Shum-e shkijet i ka damtue. 
Pas kësaj kryengritjeje të përgjakshme, banorët e fshatrave Zhur, Shkozë, Dobrusht e Vërmicë, për t´i shpëtuar masakrave serbe, u detyruan të shpërngulen dhe u strehuan në fshatrat e Lumës:Shtiqën, Nangë, Bicaj, Gabrricë, Kolesjan etj. Ata qëndruan rreth 3 muaj larg shtëpive të tyre dhe pikërisht ditën e shëngjergjit, më 6 maj 1915 do të kthehen në vatrat e veta. , tanimë të plaçkitura e të djegura nga ushtria dhe sreckalitë, të ashtuquajtur“raja serbe” e Prizrenit. 

11

Pushtuesit serbë, përkundër vrasjeve e masakrimeve, djegjeve e shkatërrimeve të fshatrave shqiptare, çarmatosjes me dhunë, marrjes peng dhe burgosjeve të shumta, shpërnguljeve të mijëra shqiptarëve për Turqi e gjetk, nuk mundën ta shuanin dot qëndresën shqiptare për çlirim e bashkim kombëtar.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 Sh. Hoxha-Luma në luftrat për liri, Tiranë 2002, fq. 2658cit. Hasan Prishtina-dokumente, Tiranë 1983-/dok. 50, fq. 927
1/1 Po aty, /Hasan Prishtina-Dokumente, Tiranë 1983-dok. 51, fq. 93;dok. 53, fq. 94/96. 

2 Sh. Hoxha-Luma në luftrat për liri, Tiranë 2002, f. 266-267/I. Strazimiri (Kujtime 1910-1924) AIH Dosja A-VII-94. 

3 Sh. Hoxha-Portrete e syzime atdhetarësh, Tiranë 2002, fq. 168. 
3/1 Mustafë Mamusha 78 vjeç, Kujtime. . . Kukës 18. 12. 1968. 

4 Sh. Hoxha-Vepra e cituar, fq. 46. /Sh. Hoxha-Luma në luftat për liri. . . , fq. 270. 
* Kujtime nga plaku 86 vjeç Xhafer Shema nga Shtiqëni, 04. 02. 1972. 

5 Po aty, /Xheladin Rustemi nga Nanga dhe Xhafer Shema nga Shtiqëni-kujtime nga ato ngjarje. 
-Në janar 1915 ishte kapur spiuni Isa Çaushi (Kuqoshi) që punonte për Serbinë dhe varet në Bicaj. 
Sipas një njoftimi në revistën”Përparimi” nr. 4/1916, Isa ishte prizrenas i cili ia kishte shitur shpirtin Serbisë. 

6 Xh. Shala-Marrëdhëniet Shqiptaro-serbe 1912-1918, Prishtinë 1990, fq. 240/241. 

7 Q. Mataj-Hoxhë Mehmeti 1867-1927, Kukës 2002, fq. 132. 

8 Ibish Avdi Rizanaj, Kujtime në dorëshkrim, Zhur gusht 1992. 

9 Nga kjo betejë e përgjakshme në Zhur kanë shpëtuar 3 oficerë dhe disa ushtarë serb, të cilët u strehuan në shtëpinë Hysen Aga Hoxhës, njëri nga njerëzit lojal të pushtuesve serb. . 

10 Kujtime nga Mustafë Mamusha, 78 vjeç, Kukës 18. 12. 1968. /Sh. Hoxha-Luma në luftrat për liri. . . , fq. 275. ) 
* Skifter

11 Sipas dëshmive të plakut Ibish Avdia nga Zhuri, për kthimin e banorëve të Zhurit dhe fshatrave tjerë, ndërmjetësuan agallarët, që bashkpunonin asokohe me pushtetin ushtarak serb, si:Hysen Aga nga Zhuri, Durmish Aga nga Vërmica, Bislim Kadria, Sherif Aga Bajrami nga Gjinovci, Haxhi Selimi dhe Jahja Aga nga Prizreni etj. Këta agallarë në qendër të Zhurit, banorëve të kthyer ju deklaruan se” ju ka fal krali i Serbisë”!!. 

Të nesërmen e asaj ditë (herët në mëngjesë) pasi e kishte falur namazin e sabahit , në të dalë nga Xhamia, xhandarmëria serbe e arreston atdhetarin Asllan Rexhë Ademajn, i cili s´do të kthehet kurrë më në shtëpinë e tij (humbet pa shej pa dok) . 


Pasqyra.com

----------


## RTP

*Kryengritja e pergjithshme e vitit 1912*

Pa shkuar shume kohe, filluan perpjekjet per pergatitjen kryengritjes se pergjithshme mbare shqiptare dhe per krijimin e nje qendre te vetme udheheqese per drejtimin e saj. Nje grup deputetesh shqiptare te kryesuar nga Ismail Qemali organizuan ne Stamboll nje mbledhje te fshehte per organizimin e luftes se armatosur. Hasan Prishtina mori persiper te shkonte ne Kosove per fillimin e saj. Ismail Qemali u ngarkuate siguronte arme e ndihma nga shtetet evropiane.
Terrori i xhonturqve e acaroi edhe me tej gjendjen ne Shqiperi. Perleshjet e armatosura me sundimtaret osmane filluan ne Malesine e Gjakoves qe ne mesin e muajit prill dhe vazhduan gjate muajit maj ne Peje, Lume, Mirdite, Zadrime etj.


Per bashkerendimin e forcave, me nismen e H. Prishtines u mblodh me 21 maj 1912, ne Junik te Gjakoves nje kuvend i posscem. Ne te moren pjese, kryesisht, perfaqesues te Kosoves, disa perfaqesues te Dibres dhe te Shkodres dhe ndonje perfaqesues nga Jugu. Pas shume debatesh u lidh besa per rifillimin e kryengritjes se pergjithshme. Ne themel te programit te kryengritjes u vu kerkesa per autonomine e Shqiperise. Programi i Kuvendit te Junikut permbante: ngritjen e nje ,administrate shqiptare ne te cilen shqipja te perdorej si gjuhe zyrtare; ngritjen e flamurit shqiptar ne te gjithe vendin dhe garancine e Fuqive te Medha per zbatimin e ketyre kerkesave.

Kuvendi i Junikut, me programin e tij kombetar, ndikoi ne zgjerimin e kryengritjes ne viset e tjera dhe ne shtimin e radheve te saj me mijera luftetare.
Ne korrik, kryengritja ishte shtrire pothuajse ne te gjitha trevat shqiptare, qe nga Mitrovica, ne veri, dhe deri ne Cameri, ne jug. Forcat kryengritese cliruan qytete dhe krahina te tera, sidomos ne vilajetin e Kosoves. Veprimet e reparteve ushtarake dhe te autoriteteve osmane ne Shqiperi u paralizuan. 

Ngjarjet e Shqiperise e detyruan qeverine xhonturke te jepte doreheqjen me 17 korrik 1912. Qeveria e re nderpreu veprimet ushtarake ne Shqiperi. Ajo vendosi te hynte ne bisedime me kryengritesit.

Hasan Prishtina parashtroi kerkesat kryesore per autonomi.

nderkohe, komitetet kombetare te Shqiperise se Jugut i dhane Hasan Prishtines te drejten e perfaqesimit te tyre.
Meqenese qeveria nuk dha pergjigje, kryengritesit kosovare marshuan drejt Shkupit. Clirimi i qendres se vilajetit te Kosoves perbente fitore te madhe dhe pati jehone brenda dhe jashte vendit. Veprimet luftarake vijuan edhe ne krahina te tjera dhe kryengritesit cliruan Peshkopine, Fierin, Permetin, Leskovikun dhe Erseken.

----------


## RTP

*Bisedimet shqiptaro-osmane*

E ndodhur perballe rrezikut to zgjerimit te metejshem te kryengritjes shqiptare, qeveria e StamboUit shpall me 18 gusht 1912 so i pranonte kerkesat e parashtruara nga Hasan Prishtina, por me disa ndrvshime: ne to nuk permendeshin emrat Shqiperi dhe shqiptar,
koncesionet do te zbatoheshin vetem ne trii vilajete ne ate te Kosoves, te
Manastirit dhe te Janines. Kerkesat e vilajetit te Shkodres mendohej se
ishin plotesuar me marreveshjen e Podgorices te nje viti me pare. Ndonese
u plotesuan te gjitha kerkesat e shqiptareve, Hasan Prishtinli, ne
emer te kryengritesve, e pranoi marreveshjen me qeverine. 

Ne keto drejtim, ne menyre te vecante ndikoi perkeqesimi i gjendjes se jashtme politike.  Madje, ne fillim te gushtit, kur kryengritja kishte arritur kulmin e saj Mali i Zi filloi provokacionet e armatosura ne fshatrat kufitare ne drejtim te Shkodres e te Pejes.
Kryengritja e pergjithshme, edhe pse perfundoi pa i arritur plotesisht objektivat e caktuar, pergatiti truallin per shpalljen e pavaresise se Shqiperise dhe pershpejtoi fundin e sundimit osman ne Ballkan.
*
Lufta e Pare Ballkanike*


Kryengritjet shqiptare te viteve 1909-1912 treguan qarte se fundi i Perandorise Osmane ne Ballkan ishte fare prane. Fitoret e kryengritesve, shqiptare kunder forcave te armatosura osmane i nxiten shtetet ballkanike (Serbine, Greqine, Bullgarine dhe Malin e Zi) te pershpejtonin masat te perfitonin nga gjendja ne te cilen ndodhej Perandoria. Ato u moren vesh qe t'i zgjidhnin problemet ballkanike ne perputhje me interesat tyre themelore ne kurriz te trojeve shqiptare. Shqiperia shikohej prej tyre si nje objekt pazarlleqesh, ndaj keto shtete vendosen copetimin e saj. Serbia synonte te merrte nje pjese te madhe te Shqiperise Veriore dhe Verilindore (Kosoven), Greqia kerkonte Shqiperine Jugore, kurse Mali i Zi donte Shkodren me rrethinat.

Shtetet ballkanike, ne tetor 1912, i shpallen lufte Perandorisi Osmane. Lufta e Pare Ballkanike ne fillim u shnderrua ne nje lufte grabitqare kunder Shqiperise dhe Maqedonise. Ushtrite aleate filluante marshonin ne tokat shqiptare. Forcat serbe pushtuan Kosoven dhe u drejtuan Shqiperise se Veriut dhe te Mesme. Forcat malazeze pushtuan krahinat veriore dhe rrethuan Shkodren, kurse ushtrite greke rrethuan Janinen dhe pushtuan Sazanin, Himaren dhe disa fshatra perreth. Keto marshime te forcave ushtarake ballkanike u shoqeruan me veprime terroriste gjakatare kunder popullsise shqiptare.

Per shqiptaret u krijua nje gjendje e re politike teper e rende dhee rrezikshme. Duke qene nen sundimin osman, trojet shqiptare te njejtesuara me trashegimin e Perandorise, rrezikoheshin te copetoheshin ndermjet aleateve. Ne keto rrethana, perpara qarqeve atdhetare dhe mbare popullit shqiptar dilnin dy detyra te ngutshme:
c'qendrim do te mbanin ndaj konfliktit ballkanik; c'duhej here per te shpetuar Shqiperine nga rreziqet qe i kanoseshin.
Rrethet atdhetare brenda dhe jashte vendit njoftonin Fuqite e Medha se populli shqiptar po rrokte armet per t'i dale zot Shqiperise. Nderkohe, kishte lindur ideja e mbledhjes se nje kuvendi kombetar, qe te shqyrtonte gjendjen dhe masat qe do te merreshin per shpetimin e atdheut. 

Gjithashtu, Hasan Prishtina, Bajram Curci e te tjere po organizonin
mbrojtjen e tokave shqiptare dhe po u benin qendrese te vendosur ushtrive pushtuese te Aleances Ballkanike. Atdhetaret shqiptare qe ndodheshin jashte vendit, me nismen e Ismail Qemalit e te Luigj Gurakuqit ndermoren ne kete kohe veprime te rendesishme per shpetimin e Shqiperise nga copetimi dhe per mbledhjen e kuvendit kombetar. Ismail Qemali dhe Luigj Gurakuqi vizituan Bukureshtin dhe Vjenen. Ne keto takime u shpreh vendosmeria e  shqiptareve per te mas lejuar copetimin e vendit dhe per krijimin e shtetit shqiptar.

*Kuvendi i Vlores
* 

Zhvillimi i shpejte i Luftes Ballkanike e 'bente me te ngutshme mbledhjen e kuvendit ' kombetar. Pra, ne kushtet e reja politike dhe kur sundimi i Perandorise Osmane ne Ballkan po shembej, zgjidhja me e drejte e ceshtjes shqiptare nuk ishte me autonomia, par pavaresia e plote.
Duke pare perparimin e shpejte te forcave serbe drejt Shqiperise se Mesme, rrethet atdhetare te Elbasanit, te Tiranes, te Durresit, e Kavajes, te Peqinit dhe te Lushnjes ngriten flamurin kombetar, pa pritur mbledhjen e Kuvendit te Vlores. Ne kete menyre ata i vune forcat serbe para nje fakti te kryer, megjithese ato nuk e njohen kete akt dhe vijuan pushtimin e tokave shqiptare.
Ne keto rrethana, pa arritur ende perfaqesuesit e disa krahinave: me 28 nentor 1912, ne oren 14 u hap Kuvendi Kombetar i Vlores. Kryetar u zgjodh Ismail Qemali dhe sekretar Luigj Gurakuqi. Propozimi i Ismail Qemalit per pavaresine e plote perputhej me mendimin e te gjithe delegateve dhe u miratua njezeri prej tyre, sepse shprehte aspiraten e te gjithe popullit shqiptar. Duke qene te gjithe te nje mendimi, delegatet shpallen pavaresine e Shqiperise dhe nenshkruan aktin historik te kesaj ngjarjeje te madhe kombetare.

Pastaj Ismail Qemali me shoket e tij, para popullit te mbledhur ne nderteses, ngriti flamurin kombetar te Shqiperise.
*
Ismail Qemali*

Rendesia e Shpalljes se Pavaresise

Shpallja e Pavaresise perben nje nga ngjarjet me madhore ne istorine tone kombetare. Ajo ishte fryt i perpjekjeve dhe i lufterave te popullit trim Shqiptar. 28 Nentori i vitit 1912 shenon nje kthese historike per popullin shqiptar. Nga kjo date morri fund sundimi gati peseshekullor i Perandorise Osmane. Me kete fitore u krijuan kushte per zhvillimm ekonomik, politik, shoqeror dhe kulturor te Atdheut. Me Shpalljen e Pavaresise, populli yne u preu rrugen synimeve dhe planeve shoviniste te monarkive fqinje per copetimin e plote te Shqipe'rise.

Shpallja e Pavaresise dhe ngritja e flamurit kombetar ishte veper dhe fitore e perbashket e mbare popullit shqiptar, nga Kosova ne veri e deri ne Cameri ne jug, nga Adriatiku dhe Joni ne perendim, deli ne Kercove, ne Shkup dhe ne Kumanove ne lindje.


http://www.tepelena.com/artikuj/pav1.htm

----------

